# Would you consider yourself more "process oriented" or "goal oriented"?



## xibkia (Jun 14, 2010)

Definitely goal oriented.


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

Like WickedQueen said, you're essentially asking people if they are J or P. (x


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

to me it depends on whether its something i have to do or want to do.
if its something i want to do, im process oriented because im trying to enjoy the journey to the goal
if its something i dont want to do or have to do, im goal oriented because i dont care how i reach the goal as long as i do.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Depends. If there is something I really care about or want to get, I am more process oriented. 
If I have to do something like homework, I'm goal oriented.
Sometimes I am more processed oriented even if I don't care about the goal, like I don't really want to a party that I am forced to go to, so I'll find the longest way to get there, so I can at least enjoy the ride.


----------



## midnightblonde (Aug 12, 2010)

Goal oriented for sure.


----------



## floccinaucinihilipilifica (Aug 1, 2010)

Definitely process orientated. This explains my lack of focus and also not being able to stay interested in something for too long.
This also explains why the perfect work/job for me must be an ends unto itself, not as a means to get a lot of money or something. And I can start things and not finish it. I seek knowledge for the sake of it. I do things cause I enjoy it, not cause I want to get to point B.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

I fool myself into believing I'm goal-oriented, but I tend to emphasize the process toward achieving the 'goal'. If I don't like the process, I may not want to achieve the goal. On the other hand, if the process is acceptable then I'll want to achieve the goal.

I suppose priorities are a bit different than goals too. I'm not too sure.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd say process oriented. My reasoning is what if you are half way through and you decide that you should no longer complete your goal? Then if you haven't gotten anything from the process all that time can be lost.

But I wish I was more goal orientated


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Definitely goal. I can't wait to get to the finish line and I'd jump straight there if I could. This is probably why I have difficulty finishing things and getting things done because everything in between starting and ending bores me to death.


----------



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

So let me get this straight.... Ps have more fun than Js???


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

If you call being completely disorganized procrastinators fun then I guess yeah lol


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

process oriented, especially with art, music, writing, learning, etc.


----------



## Mei (Feb 5, 2011)

This thread has been interesting. Yes, I think I am also a process orientated person. I was goal orientated before when I was younger, but now, I find myself analysing each and everything and map them into a process flow chart.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm more goal-oriented and feel best when I have completed a task, but I also tend to enjoy the process and zone out tranquilly while doing art or poetry or writing essays. The process is all about weeding out the unnecessary or problematic and adding things bit by bit to make the beautiful vision in my head be revealed to the world. I just keep working until suddenly I am satisfied.


----------

